# wearing paint pots alone



## invadersads (Jun 16, 2008)

it seems most of you use paint pots as a base for your eyeshadows to enhance the color and staying power. paint pots are my latest obsession and i do use them as bases, but i'm finding that since its been getting warm around here, i'm not in the mood for regular eyshadow since i'm warm and want something low maintenance that will last thru everything and i dont have to worry about messing up when i'm wiping sweat off my face (lol).
so i'm wondering, how many of you wear paint pots alone, just as your eyeshadow? i just love love love them as bases AND alone. and i'm wondering if i'm the minority.


----------



## ashariel (Jun 16, 2008)

I've been wearing mine alone for the past week and they've worked out  well. I do like them under eyeshadows however. They're really versatile!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 16, 2008)

i like em better by themselves.  i like shadesticks better for a base.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 16, 2008)

I like them alone too. I don't wear them often alone since if I bother with shadow, I like to go all out. However, they work really well alone for me on super easy days.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 16, 2008)

I like rollickin alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so pretty.


----------



## lvgz (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i like em better by themselves.  i like shadesticks better for a base._

 
which ones would you say look the best by themselves? or are most versatile? i want to get started with paintpots but i dont know where to start. any recs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tia


----------



## Glassdoll (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_which ones would you say look the best by themselves? or are most versatile? i want to get started with paintpots but i dont know where to start. any recs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tia_

 
I use bare study and construtivist for my basic neutral look, and i love it so so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i always use my paint pots alone, and occassionally when i have abit more time, i use them as a base


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 16, 2008)

I wear Nice Vice, Perky, and Greenstroke by themselves occasionally. Haven't tried my Rolickin' by itself yet... But mostly I wear them as a base and then like Perky I'll put all over my eye and leave it for the highlight color. Same with Greenstroke when I'm wearing greens (sheer layer, obviously).


----------



## aimee (Jun 16, 2008)

i use them as a base and wear them alone i love paint pots i want a new paint pot collection a big one woot woot


----------



## Dianora (Jun 16, 2008)

I think they ALL look great alone. I have the blue, gold, and Perky from Fafi, as well as Rubenesque and Delft from the perm collection. The gold, Perky, and Rubenesque are really understated by themselves, but they're so pretty and provide some nice brightening effects to the eye. It's definitely super easy in the morning to just swirl my brush once in the pot and cover the eyelid in a few strokes and then move on to the rest of my face - I don't look "made up", but I do I look put together with minimal effort.


----------



## invadersads (Jun 16, 2008)

good to know i'm not the only one. thanks guys!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_which ones would you say look the best by themselves? or are most versatile? i want to get started with paintpots but i dont know where to start. any recs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tia_

 
i wear em all alone except for rubenesque and delft.  they are pretty sheer, so i'll layer a shadow in a similar color on top.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 17, 2008)

I love wearing Cash Flow p/p alone. Its such a gorgeous color.


----------



## macone (Jun 17, 2008)

Remember, paint pots wear  not made to be used as abase (although they make a wonderful base). They were made to be used alone.


----------



## SJazzy (Jun 17, 2008)

I always thought that they were just a base for eyeshadows.


----------



## Wednesday100 (Jun 17, 2008)

What's the best brush to use to apply paint pots - especially if you are just planning to use them on their own?

I've just been using my finger so far, but its a bit hit and miss!


----------



## Dianora (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wednesday100* 

 
_What's the best brush to use to apply paint pots - especially if you are just planning to use them on their own?

I've just been using my finger so far, but its a bit hit and miss!_

 
I just use all my eyeshadow brushes. I don't have any MAC eyeshadow brushes, so I can't give you MAC numbers, but generally anything I've used with my eyeshadow I've also used with my PPs. It washes out very easily with brush cleaner.

I used my fingers in the beginning too, but it was so messy and it wasn't as precise as a brush. Now the color only goes where I want it to.

 Quote:

  i wear em all alone except for rubenesque and delft. they are pretty sheer, so i'll layer a shadow in a similar color on top.  
 
Erine, do you really find delft to be sheer? It's the PP I reach for the least often because it's so dark and vibrant and therefore not something I'd wear to work. I'd love it if I could find a way to make it more wearable.


----------



## bklynfemme (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wednesday100* 

 
_What's the best brush to use to apply paint pots - especially if you are just planning to use them on their own?

I've just been using my finger so far, but its a bit hit and miss!_

 

I use my 272 brush even though its better for powder products. works well for me.


----------



## novella (Jun 17, 2008)

For those who use this as a base what would you recommend. I bought the paint and the colour I chose is too light.  Any thoughts/suggestions please.  
I would like to got today to take advantage of the 15% discount.

thank you


----------



## josie (Jun 17, 2008)

I've worn it alone, excluding a highlight eyeshadow blended (not really over) into the crease.

I apply with a brush too. I usually use a 252 for my lid, and a 275 (I know, I know) for the crease and inner-eye (if I use a non-neutral color), and blend the crease with a 224, and the inner-eye with a 217.

They have great staying power. The McQueen colors are fun for bright looks, and Mosscape is dope for a smoky look.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Jun 17, 2008)

ive been loving using a pp on my lid, and putting a powder shadow in my crease- indianwood plus some trax/star nova is my current easy look


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 17, 2008)

i like to put on rubenesque all over my lid and add some black eyeliner on for an easy sunday look. you know for when i just want pop out for the afternoon for th cinema or a quick shop and can't be bothered to do a full face. i also quite like delft on it's own too but takes alot of blending


----------



## SJazzy (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wednesday100* 

 
_What's the best brush to use to apply paint pots - especially if you are just planning to use them on their own?

I've just been using my finger so far, but its a bit hit and miss!_

 

Saw on youtube that a lot of them like to use MAC 242 and 252 for paint pot. I think 242 is just the right size for the eyes.


----------



## novella (Jun 17, 2008)

What paint pots would you recommend as a base?


----------



## Pimpinett (Jun 17, 2008)

I use Painterly as a wash with Bare Canvas as browbone highlighter a lot. Painterly is very creamy and slightly darker than my eyelids, Bare Canvas is lighter and has a little shimmer to it, so combined they create a simple, nude eye with a bit of dimension. Not exciting, but easy and pretty with liquid liner for work and everyday stuff.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SJazzy* 

 
_I always thought that they were just a base for eyeshadows. _

 
Unfortunately, I believe this is what many folks think about (tube) Paints, too.


----------



## novella (Jun 17, 2008)

What mac product can I use as a base?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *novella* 

 
_What mac product can I use as a base?_

 
Paints, Paint Pots, eye safe Cream Color Bases, pigments mixed with mixing medium... I'm sure I'm leaving something out but that's what I'm thinking of off the top of my head. HTH.


----------



## nadiya (Jun 18, 2008)

^^ Shadesticks


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wednesday100* 

 
_What's the best brush to use to apply paint pots - especially if you are just planning to use them on their own?

I've just been using my finger so far, but its a bit hit and miss!_

 
i use my 239 for the lid and 217 for the crease.  they are the same ones i use for powder shadow as well.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dianora* 

 
_Erine, do you really find delft to be sheer? It's the PP I reach for the least often because it's so dark and vibrant and therefore not something I'd wear to work. I'd love it if I could find a way to make it more wearable._

 
it is dark and vibrant, but sheer.  if you apply it, you don't get consistant coverage across the board.  you get sheer spots and thicker spots.  its definately a smokey-eye color.  you could always try using it as a liner.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  that's one way to make it more wearable if you're scared of the intensity.


----------



## Dianora (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_it is dark and vibrant, but sheer.  if you apply it, you don't get consistant coverage across the board.  you get sheer spots and thicker spots.  its definately a smokey-eye color.  you could always try using it as a liner.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  that's one way to make it more wearable if you're scared of the intensity._

 
Ahhh, I've noticed that not-consistant quality you're talking about. I think that's one reason I have issues wearing it, I have to pack so much on to make it even that it ends up super dark. It's not so much me who's afraid of the intensity as it is my coworkers - I'm already the odd one out with some of my less intense eyeshadow colors! Using it as a liner is a great idea, thanks.


----------



## breathless (Jun 19, 2008)

if i feel the urge to toss on makeup, but have no time for eyes, i put bare study p/p all over. and run out the door! =]


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Jun 19, 2008)

i use it alone all the time.
my faves are rubenesque, perky, and indianwood


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 6, 2008)

I use Constructivist alone... it gives some extra oomph to my lids when I want that "I'm not wearing any makeup" look. I'm NW 45ish


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 6, 2008)

I find most of them too sheer to wear on there own except Blackground and Indianwood...people rave about rubenesque but Indianwood is a thousand times better.
Also one of my favourite easy looks is delft with club on the top, it changes the look of club so much and is an awesome twist on a smokey eye.


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 7, 2008)

For my every day look I only use Rubenesque paint pot on my lids. The colour is sheer, yet gives a hint of the lovely light peachy golden colour that gives the look of wearing just the right amount of colour on my lids for my job with out over doing it. The only thing I do for my eyes, other than mascara, is put a bit of Vanilla Pigment on my browbone. Such a simple pretty look. Low maintence, yet put together.

However, when I do wear eye shadows, I do always apply Rubenesque as a base. It holds the colours to my lids and does not crease. Lasts forever. 

I either use the soft pad of my ring finger (applies the least amount of pressure out of all the other fingers) or I use a small brush, i forget which one... smaller, and kinda flat. Whatever, when I'm in a rush, I don't bust out all my brushes.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wednesday100* 

 
_What's the best brush to use to apply paint pots - especially if you are just planning to use them on their own?

I've just been using my finger so far, but its a bit hit and miss!_

 
*I think the best MAC brush to use with Paints, Paint Pots, and CCB's is hands down the 142..it's got dense, stiff bristles really good for picking up product and distributing it on the eye. Another one that also works well is the 128...it's a little fluffier, but it's small and dense enough. I use it too, somethimes.*


*I LOVE Indianwood by itself...I love it for a nice, neutral look with some extra 'punch' added to it. *

*I also like Rubenesque by itself, and in fact wore it yesterday w/ a some BadGal black liner. It looked really purty!*

*Blackground is also good for a smokey look...*


----------



## user79 (Jul 8, 2008)

I have Rubenesque and I hate it. It applies so unevenly and just doesn't work for me. The Paint Pots, so far, have not impressed me at all.


----------



## georgi (Jul 18, 2008)

I wear them alone all the time too, but that may be because im not skilled at eyeshadow combos, but also i think they are just pretty colours and can be worn alone

Favourite is groundwork


----------



## sofabean (Jul 18, 2008)

i wear moss scape alone. it's beautiful! i tried doing that with rubenesque, but it's just too sheer and shimmery to wear alone... it also kinda blends in with my skintone so it doesn't really show unless you see the shimmer.


----------



## jdmac (Jul 26, 2008)

MissChievous-i know what you mean.  i got rubenesque recently and i'm still trying to figure out how it works best for me, but i know what you mean about it not applying evenly...?  i wonder why no one else has really mentioned that.  i've used my fingers and a flat shader brush.  am i doing something wrong??

btw-i saw your glowy skin tut and i loved it! =)  thanks!  beautiful skin!!


----------



## Pinkylicious (Jul 27, 2008)

I still dont like paint pots.. it feels weird on me...


----------



## magia (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't use them alone, I think there's not enough colour of them (excluding dark shades, and they don't blend enough). They don't last so well alone, I have such oily lids. But they make perfect base to powder eyeshadow.


----------



## asprettydoes (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *novella* 

 
_For those who use this as a base what would you recommend. I bought the paint and the colour I chose is too light. Any thoughts/suggestions please. 
I would like to got today to take advantage of the 15% discount.

thank you_

 
Funny - I bought groundwork first & it was too dark to use all over my lid but its a great contour color for me. So lately I've been putting it in the crease with my ring finger and then painterly above & below & overlapping it just a bit so it blends out the edge of the crease color. I can go out the door with just that or add e/s if time allows.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Apr 26, 2009)

If I'm in a hurry sometimes I'll use a lighter paint pot color (like bare study) from lash to brow with just liner & mascara.


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 26, 2009)

I like rubenesque, indianwood, bare study and cash flow by themselves on days when I cant be bothered with makeup but I rarely wear only one shadow and feel like by themselves they dont have enough dimension


----------



## jjjenko (Apr 26, 2009)

If I'm feeling lazy. I just put painterly on lid to brow bone add eyeliner and mascara


----------



## Daquiripudge (Apr 27, 2009)

I use my Bare Study PP as a base or sometimes, alone just to blot out any redness.

I can't seem to use shadesticks as a base, they tend to dry out on me very quickly.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 27, 2009)

delete


----------



## Yushimi (Apr 27, 2009)

I use Bare Study hands down. It saved me in a lot of situations where I _really_ have to get going to a place and it's one of those places where you kinda need makeup. (Example, parties lolz!!)

Moss Scape and Rollickin' are my tied second favourites


----------



## anita22 (Apr 28, 2009)

I love using:
- Bare Study + Groundwork
- Bare Study + Indianwood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Bare Study + Girlfriendly + Nice Vice

I also mix'n'match with my Bobbi Brown and Benefit cream eyeshadows, which are just as good.


----------



## MACMAC (Apr 28, 2009)

I still prefer to use PP as base.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm wearing Painterly alone today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most if not all of them can be worn alone. The only one I have trouble with is Blackground. It is much wetter than the others, and for that I would suggest another Paint under it such as Bare Canvas, or Soft Ochre. Ones that dry down more than the other ones, just to balance it.


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 28, 2009)

I love girl friendly. its a very nude color on me since im like a nw35 right now. When i want to look like a clean face as if i had no makeup i like groundwork..but thats just me since im that type of skin tone.


----------

